# Roy Harper Appreciation



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Roy Harper doesn't have a thread here and I feel like he deserves one. He's been a prolific songwriter, guitarist, album artist, social commentator and talented vocalist for 50 years now.

I don't know how he's perceived in Britain, but in America he's a respected artist among the critics and fans in the know, but basically anonymous to most. Of course older rock fans know him as the guy who sang on a Pink Floyd song, but I doubt many know his music.

Anyway, I became a fan in the 90s after buying a copy of The Dream Society. I'm still listening.

This one here is a rather scathing and haunting critique on the state of affairs.






And here's a old favorite from 1977's Bullinamingvase






Here's the lead off track from his most recent album Man Or Myth. For some reason it's
played twice here but the song is 7:34 in length.






Enjoy, and please chime in with your comments!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No Roy Harper fans here? I figured at the least some of you British folks might own a few records?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've always liked him a lot and went to see him at the Lowry in Salford in the noughties. Very entertaining gig. Sadly his name got dragged through the mud with the child sex allegations (of which he was acquitted). Stormcock is my favourite album but Lifemask, HQ and Bullinamingvase are also great too.The Jugula album he did with Jimmy Page is an interesting one too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lifemask is back in print so I'm going to pick up a copy. I don't have that many albums. I've got The Green Man, Dream Society, Man Or Myth, Counter Culture 2 CD anthology, and Death Or Glory.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Lifemask is back in print so I'm going to pick up a copy. I don't have that many albums. I've got The Green Man, Dream Society, Man Or Myth, Counter Culture 2 CD anthology, and Death Or Glory.


Theyre all strong albums although i prefer his 70s output. Funnily enough i played Stormcock for the first time in years, last week. Its still a great album. Glad someone else here likes him. Hes at his best live, though. Lots of funny stories and anecdotes. 2 hours whizzed by when i saw him.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Starthrower*,

Thanks for this thread. Cool stuff to listen to. Love the first song.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The CDs are a bit pricey, so the Counter Culture Anthology is a great overview at a good price. It features half of Stormcock and HQ, and over half of Bullinamingvase. But I recommend picking up The Green Man, and Dream Society. These are chock full of great songs and performances, plus good sound quality.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a few on CD (Stormcock, Jugula, Bullinamingvase) but nearly everything else in digital form, including some of the rarer live albums. The problem with his CDs is that they didn't sell in big quantities and the later ones appeared on smaller labels so yes they are pricey. Have a look on Fleabay, Starthrower. A lot turn up on there for reasonable prices. The Live in Concert At Metropolis Studios can be picked up (new) for under £10 on Ebay and Amazon. Really enjoyable dvd/cd.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I should mention Green Man is all acoustic, and Dream society features some rockers as well as acoustic numbers. Roy's vocals are in great form on both. Age hasn't really diminished his vocal chops that much.


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the thread, starthrower, it's great to hear this stuff. I quite liked Roy Harper in the late 70's, though for some reason his music got squeezed out by others and I sort of lost track of him. But listening now I see I've missed a lot, every track above appeals. The Monster seems to pack a powerful punch in the current zeitgeist, even though almost 20 years old. 

Anyway, thanks for beating the drum, some overdue listening awaits.


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

... and yes you're right, his vocal chords have survived the journey amazingly well!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Found a vinyl transfer to CD-R of Flat Baroque & Berserk a friend gave me. I like this one! I haven't heard the first two albums.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Merl said:


> The problem with his CDs is that they didn't sell in big quantities and the later ones appeared on smaller labels so yes they are pricey. Have a look on Fleabay, Starthrower. A lot turn up on there for reasonable prices. The Live in Concert At Metropolis Studios can be picked up (new) for under £10 on Ebay and Amazon. Really enjoyable dvd/cd.


I went straight to Roy's website and the prices are very reasonable. Plus there are CDs available at his site you can't find at general retailers. I ordered 4 discs and airmail from Ireland was only a little over 5 pounds to New York. That's a great deal! http://www.royharper.co.uk/


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I saw him in Glasgow a few years back when he was support for Joanna Newsom. She is a big fan and has championed him for a good while now. Very distinctive and unique artist. I love his stuff.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Harper is such a talented songsmith and guitar stylist. One of his admirers is Jimmy Page who's made untold millions off a handful of albums and American idol worship, while Roy has quietly crafted many, many more superb albums over the course of 50 years. And he is still at it. He has concerts booked for 2019, his 78th year.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Hats off to Harper!!:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Hats off to Harper!!:tiphat:


That's where I first heard his name. But I didn't hear any of his music on the radio. I guess they couldn't sell pimple cream with the likes of Roy Harper or Richard Thompson?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

A few of my favourite Roy Harper tunes...

"When An Old Cricketeer Leaves The Crease" -






Lyrics - http://lyrics.wikia.com/wiki/Roy_Harper:When_An_Old_Cricketer_Leaves_The_Crease

_"When the moment comes and the gathering stands and the clock turns back to reflect
On the years of grace as those footsteps trace for the last time out of the act
Well this way of life's recollection, the hallowed strip in the haze
The fabled men and the noonday sun are much more than just yarns of their days"_

"Hallucinating Light" -






"Another Day" -





 - (the original version)





 - (Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Christmas 1979 Special)





 - (This Mortal Coil)

"One Of Those Days In England" -






"The Same Old Rock" -






"Me And My Woman" -






''You'' - Roy Harper, Kate Bush & David Gilmour -






Roy Harper and Jimmy Page - The Old Grey Whistle Test -






Je vous souhaite la meilleure!

- Syd


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I received my Roy Harper CDs from Ireland already. Wow, that was some fast service! Can't wait to dig into the music.


----------

